# Trunk porting for better bass?



## wegottaburyhim (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey All,

So I have my JLXD700/5 with my 12w3v2-4 going in the trunk and it sounds pretty good in my Lincoln LS (05). I'm thinking I should have gone with a bigger amp and a W6 but as I am stuck with what I have for the moment I'm trying to figure if I can get more out of my setup by removing the rear deck 6x9 speakers and leaving the holes for them open to let more sound in from the trunk through the rear deck.

Have any of you guys tried this before and will this help? My current box is sealed as like my music to sound as tight and clean as possible, just wish it hit a bit harder.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Port it ! [ build or buy a ported, vented , etc.., box for it! ]

The lower notes will play and hit better at or around the tuned frequency of the box.


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

I have an 05 Lincoln LS as well. What I did is cut out the plastic where the factory ski pass should have been between the rear seats. I have a 4th order bandpass with the port firing through that new opening. The result was simply amazing. I have 2x Ascendant Audio Avalanche subs on only 600w and all of the energy is focused on the cabin. There is no rattle and as much low end as anybody would want for a daily driver.


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

Opening up the ski pass and firing the woofer through there with it sealed off from the trunk should give you what you need.

Taking the 6x9's out should help a lot if you don't want to open up the ski pass.


----------



## IDGAF (Dec 27, 2009)

Removing the 6x9's in my car netted 7 tenths in my car. My seats don't fold down, but I have a ski pass. I tried the 4th order ski pass blowthrough with great results too.

What is your current sub and port orientation?


----------



## Sarthos (Oct 29, 2010)

it's quite possible. You'd probably get more from porting the box than you would from porting the trunk though.


----------



## IDGAF (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh, I missed the part where he said his current box was sealed.

Build a ported box.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Definitely build a ported box, and create a pass-through. Removing the rear deck speakers is fine, but if you have another option, try that too.


----------



## Jimmy D. (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm not a fan of removing the rear 6x9s if they are quality speakers delivering good mid bass. I did a recent install where the rear 6x9s really kick. I have a ported sub in the trunk tuned for 28 hz and it delivers the goods on the low end - smaller car though without a real tight seal between cabin and trunck which helps in my case.

You defnitely should try a well designed ported enclosure.... it may fix your need for more bass. 

Jim


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

Jimmy D. said:


> I'm not a fan of removing the rear 6x9s if they are quality speakers delivering good mid bass. I did a recent install where the rear 6x9s really kick. I have a ported sub in the trunk tuned for 28 hz and it delivers the goods on the low end - smaller car though without a real tight seal between cabin and trunck which helps in my case.
> 
> You defnitely should try a well designed ported enclosure.... it may fix your need for more bass.
> 
> Jim


In a trunk car with a sub enclosure, the 6x9's are going to act more like passive radiators as opposed to functioning as 6x9's would. The 6x9's in the Lincoln LS are subwoofers and are completely unnecessary if you have an aftermarket sub. IMHO, all of your midbass should be up front, rather than coming from behind. OP might think otherwise and that is his choice, but with a sub in the trunk, the 6x9's serve little purpose.


----------



## wegottaburyhim (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice guys. I definitely think I am going to yank out the factory sub enclsoure and amplifier rig and open it up for letting some sound through the rear deck . 

I think also I will take a whack at building the spec 30.3 tuned ported box from manual and see how that sounds, worst case scenario I have another box laying around (not that i'm a good carpenter - might look like it was made in middle east prison with a homemade shiv). 

I might even mod the ski pass like ya mentioned Hertz but I think I need to get some bigger subs first and of course a new amp (thats gonna take a while to get the scratch and bring my cards down heh - their on fire right now).

Thanks again guys and happy holidays.

* PS Hertz was it you that had the video on youtube with the skipass port that broke its windows?


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

wegottaburyhim said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys. I definitely think I am going to yank out the factory sub enclsoure and amplifier rig and open it up for letting some sound through the rear deck .
> 
> I think also I will take a whack at building the spec 30.3 tuned ported box from manual and see how that sounds, worst case scenario I have another box laying around (not that i'm a good carpenter - might look like it was made in middle east prison with a homemade shiv).
> 
> ...



LOL nope, not me. I'd be a lot cooler if it was me! Hahaha!

My 2x12" AVA's do some damage on 600w total, but I wouldn't call the output "devastating"...however, I did already break my sunroof 

---

P.S. You don't need more or larger woofers to open up the ski pass. What I would recommend is building an enclosure behind that opening, but sealed off from the rest of the trunk. That way all of the energy will be focused on the cabin and you will have ZERO trunk rattle. Can't do any bigger subs than 12" unless they are upfiring and even then it is a challenge because of the limited height from under the deck to the floor of the trunk. Without taking out the trunklid torsion bars the tallest enclosure you can make is 14" in the trunk of an Lincoln LS.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Some good ideas there. I have tried to explain that to many several times when they complained about the lack of output. Simply stated you have a box playing within a box, within a box. Going straight through the ski pass eliminates one of the boxes (trunk) and will improve spl. Even a smaller sub or small accurately built bandpass sealed completely off from the trunk may probably outdo a couple of large subs plus have less rattle when implemented in that way. Too bad they didn't try it or at least take it into consideration.


----------

